# r34 gtr agreed valuation insurance



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

any good companies to recommend. with the prices these are now want something in place where the value is agreed beforehand


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Not sure if any really stand out from each other.

Think the only way to go is to contact multiple Importers who _(if they are generous with their time)_ can verify what it would cost to locate, source and purchase an identical version of what you've got Today in Japan, Then provide this and as many detailed photographs of your Own Car to prove its as good as what you say it is. 

The more factual evidence you have to show, The better your chances of getting fully suitable quality Car Insurance. 

JM2PW!


----------

